# Going to buy a reloader. Which one?



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

I'm thinking it's time to start reloading. Mostly 22-250 and 223. But i would like to load for 9mm and 45apc as well. Which one is the best buy for a newbie? I've been looking at the Rock chucker kit.
Thanks


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

this one is better than the rcbs..your dies just slip in and you have no shell holders to deal with. plenty of finger room. also thier primer seater is better than the hand job from rcbs
http://www.forsterproducts.com/store.asp?pid=24822


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The Hornady Lock-N-Load kit has some nice features that you might want to look into.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

You won't go wrong with the RCBS. I have had mine for about 35 years. Still works like the day I bought it. But The Hornady Lock N Load does have some nice features like Loke said. 
I have some Forrester stuff I got from Dad's stuff that is well over 45 years old that I still use. I guess I'm saying It's all good.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm partial to the Hornady Lock N Load. It's been great to learn on.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> You won't go wrong with the RCBS. I have had mine for about 35 years. Still works like the day I bought it. But The Hornady Lock N Load does have some nice features like Loke said.
> I have some Forrester stuff I got from Dad's stuff that is well over 45 years old that I still use. I guess I'm saying It's all good.


It's true.

I've had a RCBS Partner and Rockchucker for 30+ years that I reload rifle shells with. I've used two Hornady LnL progressives for about 6 years and have been more than happy with them. The only thing about the LnLs is you HAVE to keep the rounded end of the primer slide cleaned out at all times or you'll have problems with the primers hanging up. No big deal. 
Like Al Hansen said, "it's all good."


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In all realty 99.99% of them out there are fine for reloading pistol and rifle rounds. I have a Lyman T press that I purchased over 40 years ago and it is still going strong after all these years. I think of upgrading it but then I ask myself why?

Look at how many of the old Lee Classic hand loaders were sold over the years, and you can still purchase them today. Not for the $9.95 that they were when I first started but awfully close to it.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

What others have said before, they all work. I would see what the best deal you can get on a package and you'll be good. Also searching hunting forum classifieds you can sometimes pick up reloading parts which helps after you get your basic setup.
Good luck and be safe "work up".


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Everybody wants to upgrade after a while. Why not get the basic model of the reloader that everybody wishes they could upgrade to? Get a Dillon basic for about what you'd pay for an RCBS or Hornady and be able to upgrade to a progressive press without changing any of the basics that you're used to.

http://www.dillonprecision.com/#/Dillon_Reloading_Machines-8-1.html

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fishrmn said:


> Everybody wants to upgrade after a while. Why not get the basic model of the reloader that everybody wishes they could upgrade to? Get a Dillon basic for about what you'd pay for an RCBS or Hornady and be able to upgrade to a progressive press without changing any of the basics that you're used to.
> 
> http://www.dillonprecision.com/#/Dillon_Reloading_Machines-8-1.html
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


You will find a lot of people that think that they would like to reload find after a while that they really don't enjoy it that much and realize that they can purchase factory ammo that is just as good as their reloads are. So they soon sell their equipment or it gathers dust in the back closet.

Reloading isn't for everybody, it is just like a lot of other hobbies some enjoy it and get great satisfaction our of it while others feel it is just a chore that they need to do to go shoot a few rounds.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've had alot of presses over the years, but atm I pretty much only use a LEE classic Turret anymore. I have extra toolheads so swapping between calibers only takes a few seconds (literally). I'm able to use the existing RCBS dies I have for my rifles, but found the lee pistol dies to be problem free as well.

I can turn out 100 rounds of 223 or pistol in 30 minutes or so. Plenty fast enough for my needs.

-DallanC


----------



## carp slayer (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I know I'll like doing it. Plus it will be nice to be in controll of how much ammo I have on hand. I'm having a hard time finding 22-250 ammo. Thanks again. I'm going to look for a bit more before i buy.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Watch some youtube video's on how to anneal brass. 22-250 has such a sharp neck angle they split case necks pretty frequently. I've reloaded more 22-250 over the years than any other caliber combined. Great fun caliber for sure. 

My pet load was with Accurate 223 powder. I finally burned through the bulk powder I bought back in early 1990s and need to work up some new loads this summer.

-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I recommend finding a mentor and get in a few training sessions before making any decisions to better understand the decision you are about to make. Also can teach you basic safety. Bax offers classes I've heard...


----------

